

IPhone Developer needed ASAP - prognetsol

If you are experienced in Objective C (Cocoa) and/or are familiar with using the iPhone SDK then we want to hear from you. We have a small project (2-4 week build time) that needs to be started immediately. If you think you have what it takes, shoot an email with your resume to tlombardo@prognetsol.com<p>We will require that you sign a NDA before viewing the scope of work to place your bid.
======
sama
YC hackers--run in the other direction.

~~~
Tichy
Because of the NDA, or the short time span? Just curious what are the red
flags in your opinion? I'd say NDA = bad.

~~~
chris_l
especially signing an NDA just to "place a bid" - is HN turning in to
rentacoder.com?

------
thomasswift
whats the budget?

